# Cabin EC saddles stolen



## Velcrobum (17 October 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-50078925

Saw this on BBC news page


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 October 2019)

what a shame,  so many people will be affected by this .  this brings back how i felt when my lovely saddle was stolen along with all of the rest of the yard tack....they are scum!!!!


----------



## twofatladies88 (17 October 2019)

Words just fail me at times with regard to the human race.


----------

